# Live-in maid GCW Dubai



## vlp (Sep 8, 2015)

Hello all, 
My new husband and I will be moving into our villa in the Green Community West in Dubai in December. We will be requiring a live-in maid who can speak and understand english and since I am a Canadian and my husband is Indian, one who can do some Indian cooking as well as cleaning, organizing, laundry and cooking prep/clean-up. Our first choices would be a Nepalese or Sri Lanken maid, or a Nepalese. I don't even know how to start, although I know that I don't want to use an agency. We are both in our 50's and both are rational high level business people who need someone who is very efficient, trustworthy, motivated with a common sense. How can we begin the search? 

Many thanks!


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

vlp said:


> ...although I know that I don't want to use an agency...


why not? one would think a recruitment agency would be the right approach given your other parameters...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I agree with imac. The other option would be to advertise on sites such as dubizzle or ask your neighbours. Do keep in mind though that you will receive a lot of applications that don't necessarily fit the profile you're looking for.


----------



## vlp (Sep 8, 2015)

Thanks for your views on agencies, however this is not happening. My husband has been living in the UAE and employees large numbers of people. He has had multiple bad experiences with the agencies and won't go there again. 

I would like to hear from folks who might have other suggestions outside of agencies, and in particular from people who reside in the Green Community. 

Vivian


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

You will need to sponsor the live-in maid if you do find one. So I'm not sure you have many options other than advertising in the local classifieds sections of newspapers or through word of mouth. 

Just putting it out there for the posters to follow that advertising here is against forum rules unless you're a premium member. We also do not allow any recommendations that are remotely against the law.

Good luck with your search. Have you not considered hiring an Indian maid? Why only Nepalese or Sri Lankan? Just curious.


----------



## vlp (Sep 8, 2015)

Hi Pamela, 

Sorry in my note I repeated Nepalese twice and I meant to include Indian (you will see Indian in my tags). However my stepson and his wife who have lived here in the UAE for 7 years are saying that it is more likely to find a man from India than a woman (and I am not comfortable with that in a live-in), and as well they thought that the Indian Embassy has put in some sort of a new rule where you have to put down quite a large deposit for a female? Do you know if that is correct? I love to cook but am not trained in Indian dishes and so it would be nice but not a dealbreaker to have someone who could do a few Indian type dishes until I get up to speed. 

I had an Indian housekeeper when I lived in Toronto and she was a doll. Wish I could bring her as my issue would be solved. 

Many thanks for your tips.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Yes, you do need to put down a refundable security deposit at the Indian Consulate when you hire an Indian maid. However, I don't quite agree with your stepson's opinion that you are more likely to find an Indian man than a woman. Plenty of Indian women looking for a job and would love to come to Dubai. You'll just need to find some online classifieds that are distributed in India to reach them.

Also, have you reached out to the lady in Toronto? Would she not be interested in living in Dubai?


----------



## vlp (Sep 8, 2015)

She became a very dear friend and sat at a table of honour at our wedding in May. She is a single Mum with an 18 year old son who has just started University in Toronto on a full scholarship, so cannot come. I didn't have to ask her, she asked me! IN Canada she can afford a whole apartment on her salary, and here there is just a small room for the maid. I also do not think she could bring her son (nor do I think he was one bit interested). So unfortunately it was a teary goodbye.


----------



## FourAgreements (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi

Have you tried any of the Facebook groups for your community and surrounding communities? I know the groups in my area (Motor City) tend to be quite active and I've seen at least 2 postings in recent months from people who were leaving, who were trying to find a new sponsor for their maids.

You don't necessarily need to reside in any of the communities - it's not always a condition. Try Arabian Ranches, etc.

Targeting those groups may get you a better response.

Hope that helps 



vlp said:


> Hello all,
> My new husband and I will be moving into our villa in the Green Community West in Dubai in December. We will be requiring a live-in maid who can speak and understand english and since I am a Canadian and my husband is Indian, one who can do some Indian cooking as well as cleaning, organizing, laundry and cooking prep/clean-up. Our first choices would be a Nepalese or Sri Lanken maid, or a Nepalese. I don't even know how to start, although I know that I don't want to use an agency. We are both in our 50's and both are rational high level business people who need someone who is very efficient, trustworthy, motivated with a common sense. How can we begin the search?
> 
> Many thanks!


----------



## vlp (Sep 8, 2015)

*Many thanks!!!*

Thank you so much! This is a great suggestion. Trust a fellow Canadian to give practical advice!!! Thank you.


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

Try advertising on the board of your local supermarket. You can also ask the security guys for references. Talk to your neighbors as well, maybe someone is leaving or knows someone leaving.


----------

